# Como calcular la corriente total de consumo de un circuito



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

Que tal compañeros, mi pregunta será un poco ovbia para algunos pero más tonto es el que no pregunta 

la duda que tengo es que necesito calcular la corriente total de un circuito pero la verdad no tengo claro cuales son los puntos donde determino el uso de corriente...

adjunto el esquemático, los headers de 20 patas van a un micro Rabbit que puede consumir hasta 85mA


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

Calcular la corriente en este tipo de circuitos es algo truculiento al principio, pero ya que le agarras el modo es muy simple

Primero necesitas enfocarte en los dispositivos que mas consuman corriente, en tu caso los Circuitos Integrados, leds y relays
Despues tienes que averiguar cual seria el peor caso de consumo de corriente para tu circuito, osea todos los dispositivos que se pueden activar justo al mismo tiempo y sumar las corrientes individuales para ese caso
Finalmente solo busca en el datasheet la corriente de consumo de los integrados y sumala a tu peor caso, eso te dara la corriente maxima de tu circuito, yo normalmente añado un 10% de tolerancia, pero como tienes muchas bobinas añadiria un 20%

Para calcular la corriente en reposo es lo mismo... buscas el caso donde casi todo este apagado y sumas las corrientes de los dispositivos que tengan que mantenerse activos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2010)

Tu mayor consumo sería por parte de los relees, así que deben ser los primeros en la lista.
Le sumas el consumo que da los datasheet de los procesadores e integrados.
Con eso ya tienes una buena idea 

Otra opción es armar todo, conectarlo a una fuente de laboratorio y medir el consumo en la peor condición de funcionamiento.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

gracias muchachos, tenia una vaga idea pero siempre es bueno sacarse la duda!

en realidad me iba a mandar a armarlo hasta que alguien me advirtio que en la entrada de mi regulador de tensión tendria que poner un tremendo disipador para disipar toda esa potencia, entonces que era mejor que averiguara el consumo total de corriente para ver si colocar una resistencia antes del 7805 para que disipe menos 

muuuuuchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Móntalo y mide lo que consume en realidad en la fuente de laboratorio.
Dependerá de cuantas cosas estén funcionando a la vez.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

bueno, a groso modo puedo decir que el consumo total de mi circuito ronda en el amper y medio....
a muuuuuuy groso modo, con todo en funcionamiento!! y dando todavia un poco mas...(aunque pienso que exagero un poco )

pero bueno, suponiendo que consumo 1.5A y la tensión que entra son 24V, para saber la potencia: 
P = 1.5A x 24V
P = 36W, lo cual me parece una exageración de potencia!! 

viendo ésto ademas del disipador para el regulador, estaría bueno poder una resistencia entre la alimentación y la entrada del regulador, para disipar un poco mas no??
tendria que ser una de esas resistencias que se la bancan mucho!!

que dicen?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Pues ya sabes que con un 7805 no vale, da 1A y gracias, pon el famoso transistor en paralelo, además de una resistencia "quitapotencia"
Yo usaba cuando necesitaba algo fino usaba el lm323 que además de mas corriente que el 7805 y regula mucho mejor.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/0/012srxpt4gsi68w9rz9q49qs8gpy.pdf

Por cierto que tus relés no consumen nada a 5V; están conectados a +24. ¿Eso lo has tenido en cuenta?


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo usaba cuando necesitaba algo fino usaba el lm323 que además de mas corriente que el 7805 y regula mucho mejor.
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/0/012srxpt4gsi68w9rz9q49qs8gpy.pdf



vi el datasheet pero decia tension de entrada 20V y yo tengo 24V... mmmm 



Scooter dijo:


> Por cierto que tus relés no consumen nada a 5V; están conectados a +24. ¿Eso lo has tenido en cuenta?



no se si entendio a lo que te referis... todo está conectado a 5V menos los relés que está a 24V (por eso uso el regulador para disponer de 24V y 5V), pero si te referis a la corriente de los relés a 24V, sí los tuve en cuenta en mi suma


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2010)

Ojo. tienes 2 corrientes diferentes... una para los relevadores y otra para la circuiteria de 5V... 

Si quieres la corriente total que consume tu circuito entonces tienes que sumar ambas corrientes, pero si quieres calcular la discipacion de potencia en el 7805 solo tienes que considerar la corriente que entrega a la circuiteria que consuma 5V

Ademas la formula de potencia cambia un poco ya que el 7805 tiene voltaje de entrada y salida, por lo que el calculo seria de la siguiente forma:

P[7805]= (Vin-Vout)/I[5V] = (24-5)/I[5V]


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

es cierto chico, no me habia dado cuenta...
entonces, en ese caso la cosa seria:
P = (24V-5V) x 1.2A
P = 22.8W que igual me parece alto pero nada que ver con lo anterior!!!

que bueno!! no es tan complicado la disipación, gracias caballero


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Será (Vin-Vout)*I, no dividido por I
Ya lo ha aclarado chico3001; los relés no consumen nada de los 5V por lo tanto su corriente no se suma en el cálculo de los 5V.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

es cierto scooter, ya lo corregi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

La conexión de los fototransistores de los optos es poco menos que un D.E.S.A.S.T.R.E.!!!!
Por que diablos los conectan como "seguidor de emisor" si no hay potencial de base para seguir???? No ven que la tensión de salida es imprevisible?

Por favor, cambiale la resistencia de 100K (que es medio grande...pero bue) al colector y operalos en modo conmutación en emisor común, como debe ser.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 23, 2010)

ezavalla ya lo probe y funciona sin ningun problema, ademas he preguntado por varias fuentes y luego de correciones me dan la aprobación! (no solo en F.E., también en mi trabajo que son Ingenieros)

puede ser que halla mas de una conexión pero con ésta no tengo problemas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Ezavalla, no hay absolutamente ningún problema con esa configuración; como los transistores se gobiernan por luz  es absolutamente indiferente si se pone la carga en el emisor o en el colector. En realidad no es un seguidor de emisor, se comporta como un potenciómetro controlado por luz. Esa es una de las grandes ventajas de usar optoacopladores; permite ciertas licencias.
Pero yo si que cambiaría esa resistencia de 100K, es excesivamente grande. En función de adonde se conecte la pondría de 3k3, 4k7 o hasta 10k pero no mucho mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:
			
		

> puede ser que halla mas de una conexión pero con ésta no tengo problemas



Mejor leete esto: http://www.itlalaguna.edu.mx/academ...ica/opteca/OPTOPDF2_archivos/UNIDAD2TEMA4.PDF  (no es lo mejor que he visto pero está en español) y vas a ver los problemas derivados de poner la carga en el emisor y como muere la respuesta en frecuencia del opto haciendo esto. En el doc no habla mucho de poner la carga en el colector, pero en todas las aplicaciones en modo tensión operan en emisor común.
Acá hay algo más:
http://www.vishay.com/docs/83706/83706.pdf
http://homepages.which.net/~paul.hills/SpeedControl/Optos.html
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/228/466209_DS.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Pues en casi todo los documentos hay un buen número de configuraciones con carga en el emisor.
No lo veo tan crítico, pero me leeré los documentos con atención.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> No lo veo tan crítico, pero me leeré los documentos con atención.


Mirá en el ultimo documento como se compensa la velocidad de conmutación usando una resistencia de base y cual es el efecto que tiene sobre cada circuito y a que costo lo hace con la carga en el emisor, pero vas a tener que verlo en las gráficas, por que no lo ponen en la explicación


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 24, 2010)

Ezavalla, en el primer documento que pusiste está la utilidad y la forma de conectarlo que estoy haciendo! (pág. 4) 
porque al opto lo estoy usando como un interruptor...


----------

